# AGP nachrüsten



## dennislassiter (12. Dezember 2004)

Hallo

Ich habe ein Dell Dimension 3000 ohne AGP-Slot.
Allerdings möchte ich eine Grafikkarte für 2 Monitore einbauen (hab schon mit meinem alten PC eins gehabt; von Matrox).

Meine Mainboard sieht aus, als ob man ein AGP-Slot einbauen könnte, aber woher krieg ich sowas?
Was kostet das?
Wie schwer ist das?

Anhang:
Bild meiner Mainboard


----------



## Thomas Lindner (12. Dezember 2004)

Ohne Kenntnis , ohne *SMD* Lötkolben und _allgemein_ so gut wie unmöglich.

Vergiß dein Vorhaben und kauf dir ein neues Mainboard!


----------



## dennislassiter (12. Dezember 2004)

oder zumindest ne neue grafikkarte für pci
gibts ne doppelgrafikkarte für pci?


----------



## TanTe (13. Dezember 2004)

Was ist eine Doppelgrafikkarte? 
Ein neues Bord mit AGP bekommt man bereits ab 40 Euros.
Waehre echt die beste Loesung.


----------



## Tobias K. (13. Dezember 2004)

moin


Oder du investierst in ein gutes Board und holst dir eins mit PCI-Express.
Wenn sich das lohnt, weiss ja nciht wie der Rest deines Computers "bestückt" ist.


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## dennislassiter (13. Dezember 2004)

Ich hab das problem anders gelöst.
Ich hab die gleiche Grafikkarte für 30 € für PCI gekauft   
ist günstiger als eine neue Mainboard

Mit "doppelgrafikkarte" hab ich eine GK gemeint, an der zwei Monitore angeschlossen werden können, die ein getrenntes Bild zeigen


----------

